# Look 2012



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like they have some new colors for 2012.
CycleSuperStore.ie - Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Triathlon Bikes | Commuting Bikes | Bike2Work | Run Specialist - Cycle SuperStore


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the white one.

But what's the deal with the headset?


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> I love the white one.
> 
> But what's the deal with the headset?


What's wrong with it?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Top pic is an FSA not the Look Head Fit system as the frame below? I thought they all were Head Fit?

EDIT: My mistake the 566 does not use the Head Fit.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Bring back the Optimum*

I like the look of the new paint scheme but what ever happen to the Optimum sizing.

I left LOOK and settled upon Giant due to the Defy Advanced sizing. I had a 585 Optimum and really liked the geo.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

So Look finally updated their website weeks after the bikes have been out on other sites.
Looking at videos from Interbike, it appears that Look is delving into accessories and clothing and Mtn. bikes. 

Hopefully they'll get to work on offering a serious replacement for the 585, 595.
And something that will be available in the states, at a store, that we can see.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> And something that will be available in the states, at a store, that we can see.


Working on it...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good to hear. 
Can you make sure Portland, OR. is part of your plans? 

You do know we're voted best city for cycling in the US. One would think Look would wanna a piece of that again.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> Good to hear.
> Can you make sure Portland, OR. is part of your plans?
> 
> You do know we're voted best city for cycling in the US. One would think Look would wanna a piece of that again.


Actually, we do have an awesome new crew of PNW reps. Product placement and tech support has greatly improved in your area already, and its just going to keep getting better.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> Hopefully they'll get to work on offering a serious replacement for the 585, 595.


Weren't they supposed to be replaced by the 586 and 695 respectively ???


----------

